# Greeting From The Deep South



## kylekessler (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey There!

Kyle Kessler here from Wetumpka Alabama.  Wetumpka is about 20 miles North of Montgomery.

I've been smoking meat for about 6 years now.  I use a round upright Brinkman Smoker. I do mostly ribs but I've been known to throw on a brisket or two on occasion.

When it comes to smoking meat, I can hold my own, but I'd like to take it to the next level. I'd like to be able to produce juicy flavorful ribs on a consistant basis. My ribs always taste good, but sometimes they are a little dryer than I care for them to be,  Hopefully by joining here I can learn how to take my ribs and smoling to the next level.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to SMF. Glad you joined us.  Check out the 5 day ecourse. Lots of great information in there.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 16, 2009)

As Brian said ^^^ , and check out the forums for pork ribs and/or beef ribs...lots of great methods used by many members.

Ribs aren't the easiest thing to smoke, but they are well worth the effort you put into them.

Welcome aboard & enjoy the forum!

Eric


----------



## ronp (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome, you can find  anything you need here.Good luck.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome Kyle!!!


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome, Kyle!  Glad you joined us and look forward to all your contributions!  Be sure to take tons of Qviews... (pictures!) of anything and everything BBQ, we love to drool!  Check out Jeff's rub too!

Pops §§


----------



## rivet (Jul 16, 2009)

Well you've come to the right place. Welcome aboard!


----------



## bassman (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Glad to have you here.


----------



## fired up (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## billbo (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome Kyle! Take the 5 day e-course it really is helpful. Poke around in the pork forum as well!


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, Kyle.  Glad you joined us.  Check out the info on ribs here if you haven't already http://www.wyntk.us/food/3-2-1-rib-method.shtml


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Kyle, looking forward to your input here!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome Kyle.  Glad to have you here.


----------



## albeesmokin (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey Kyle, 
I have only been a member for a few days and the folks here are good people.
I am a complete noob to the world of smoke.  I have learned more in a few days then I ever expected. Methods, recipes and general kindness.  
The other 1/2 is that if you surf around this site, the Q-View will both make your mouth water and inspire you to try new things.
Hollar if you are ever in the Tyler area!!
Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey Deep South, welcome from the Midwest.  Glad you joined us!  Those ribs will be to your liking in no time at all with the info you'll get here.

Follow what irishteabear said and give this a try for starters
http://www.wyntk.us/food/3-2-1-rib-method.shtml
then you can start to make your own modifications to it from there.


----------



## harrylips (Jul 16, 2009)

welcome aboard, Kyle


----------



## flagriller (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome aboard! Glad you found us.


----------



## bbrock (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.. As people have said you have came to the right place. You can find out about any thing you want here. I have only been smoking for a short time now but I have allways been able to get the help I need.  And the best think is the people want to help you..


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, glad to have you here.


----------



## ron herbowy (Jul 16, 2009)

welcome this forum is great  from oxford al


----------



## vegas_frak (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!  Us "Bama Boys" got to stick together and show them how its done.......


----------

